# vnstat php doesnt shows graphs

## rado3105

I installed vnstat using this guide:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_vnStat

When I point my browser to http://ipaddress/vnstat

it just shows: 

http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/ofex2uce/Selection_008.png

and no graphs

maybe this is problem:

```
Now create a directory in you Apache server to put these files in. You will probably want

mkdir /var/www/localhost/htdocs/vnstat

cp vnstat*/* /var/www/localhost/htdocs/vnstat/
```

It seems that I have something wrong with my apache.

----------

## guillain

When I hear php and graphics, I immediatly think about gd use flag. If graphics are generating by php, you will gd use flag:

```
echo "dev-lang/php gd" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## rado3105

I added it and nothing has change. What is the meaning of gd?

----------

## guillain

GD is library for image manipulations in php. http://php.net/manual/en/book.image.php

Have you restarted apache/lighttpd after reemerging php? Do you see GD listed in phpinfo()?

index.php

```
<?php

phpinfo();

?>
```

----------

## rado3105

where to put that file index.php, in var www? how to acces it(url) on other machine on network, thanks

----------

